# Wii Archery



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

My son got Wii Sports Resort for Christmas and it includes archery on it. I thought this will be fun.....wrong.....it is HARD!!!! It will make you think you need lessons and that's on the beginner level :mg:


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

We have that game. Its really fun and also makes you work on holding your hand steady. I thought it was actually a good practice.:wink:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Played it this weekend (brother got it for his daughter), really fun and is now on our "we should get that" list. Expert difficulty has some fun challenges to it.


----------



## ~Tara~ (Apr 16, 2007)

We just got it, Can't wait to try it! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

It is super fun!! We got it for Christmas, and we love it!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, we tried the expert level just for kicks. What a hoot!


----------



## hunt3dokc (Jan 30, 2008)

Absolutely love it. Great practice for steadying the hand.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

played it with my cuz for about 2 hours last night...couldnt put it down


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

erictski said:


> played it with my cuz for about 2 hours last night...couldnt put it down


I know what u mean, I would say, this is my last time....and go back for more....just like regular practice, can't get enough!


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

My husband and I had a "shoot off" we did all 3 levels and tied, so we started over and he beat me by like 5 pts!! I assure you that won't happen again!!! Lol it is AWESOME!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Now, add some yellow or green TheraBand tubing between your hands to simulate tension!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

my son has that game - it's pretty fun and A LOT tougher than you'd think it would be. Very addictive too


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

SandSquid said:


> Now, add some yellow or green TheraBand tubing between your hands to simulate tension!


That's a good idea, never thought of that.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, you girls had me intrigued so we went and bought the game tonight. I have to wait my turn with 4 kids and a husband, maybe I'll get to play around 12.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

camoprincess said:


> Well, you girls had me intrigued so we went and bought the game tonight. I have to wait my turn with 4 kids and a husband, maybe I'll get to play around 12.


You forgot rule #1 !
Mommy must pre-screen all new movies and video games to ensure age appropriate content.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

SandSquid said:


> You forgot rule #1 !
> Mommy must pre-screen all new movies and video games to ensure age appropriate content.


Absolutely! Especially games


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

we got it for christmas too from my parents.. but wont let us do multi player... anybody know how to solve that problem?


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

It's now on our list!


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> we got it for christmas too from my parents.. but wont let us do multi player... anybody know how to solve that problem?


I'm not sure because ours always asks 1-4 players? Now we would have to play with one remote because we only had the new motion sensor on one, but we went and bought another one for our second remote.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

GirlieBowhunter said:


> I'm not sure because ours always asks 1-4 players? Now we would have to play with one remote because we only had the new motion sensor on one, but we went and bought another one for our second remote.


We have 2 remotes and it askes for 1-4 players but will only accept 1 player.. not makin sense to me..


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> We have 2 remotes and it askes for 1-4 players but will only accept 1 player.. not makin sense to me..


Not sure, you might could try going in and doing an update if you have the Wii connected to the internet. I know our batteries were low one time and the games started doing wierd things, that may be an option.


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been looking for a way to talk the fam into a Wii rather than a PS3 ~ This may be my ticket!!!!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

GirlieBowhunter said:


> I'm not sure because ours always asks 1-4 players? Now we would have to play with one remote because we only had the new motion sensor on one, but we went and bought another one for our second remote.


So do you need a different remote than the standard one that came with the Wii?


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

tackscall said:


> So do you need a different remote than the standard one that came with the Wii?


Not a different remote but an extra motion sensor that connects to the remote. One comes with the game and then you can buy others separately.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

GirlieBowhunter said:


> Not a different remote but an extra motion sensor that connects to the remote. One comes with the game and then you can buy others separately.


Cool, thanks. I got the kids the Wii Fit + for Christmas, what a blast! Although it says my Wii Fit age is 48, I'm 38 :embara:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

GirlieBowhunter said:


> Not sure, you might could try going in and doing an update if you have the Wii connected to the internet. I know our batteries were low one time and the games started doing wierd things, that may be an option.


well I thought about the low batteries but I put in one of our other games and it let us use both of em.. and we dont have it hooked up to internet.. so bets me..


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah the mommy thing doesn't go over well, especially with the hubby


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

when you go into the screen where it asks for how many players press the home button on the remote and go to reconnect in the menu and connect two controllers.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Alexs said:


> when you go into the screen where it asks for how many players press the home button on the remote and go to reconnect in the menu and connect two controllers.


ok, I will have to try that.. thank you.. will let your know if that works..


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

We just purchased Resort today. It is fun BUT...I WANNA PIN!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Encore88 said:


> We just purchased Resort today. It is fun BUT...I WANNA PIN!


I agree I need a pin,...and I want to shoot some animals.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I finally played the Archery game tonight ~ it is fun and addictive, almost like the real thing

Rodney, I agree it needs some animals or something

A pin would be nice too:wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Alexs said:


> when you go into the screen where it asks for how many players press the home button on the remote and go to reconnect in the menu and connect two controllers.


finaly got it.. today 1st day I got to do it..but it worked..thank you..


----------



## luvmypassion (Jan 10, 2010)

So one motion sensor comes with the game?


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

luvmypassion said:


> So one motion sensor comes with the game?


there wasnt 1 with the game I got.. but dont need the extra sensor. reg controllers work


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

luvmypassion said:


> So one motion sensor comes with the game?


The game that my son got for Christmas came with a extra motion sensor, might have been just a special bundle, don't know. 

As for working without the motion sensor, ours will not. Before it will even let you in the game it tells you to plug it in to your remote, we tried before we bought the motion sensor for the second remote.


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

you get some funny looks when you play it in walmart for about 30 mins


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

PSE ROGUE said:


> you get some funny looks when you play it in walmart for about 30 mins


That's kinda like reading a magazine in the check out line and then putting it back on the shelf isn't it? :teeth: Not that I would know anything about that.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

GirlieBowhunter said:


> The game that my son got for Christmas came with a extra motion sensor, might have been just a special bundle, don't know.
> 
> As for working without the motion sensor, ours will not. Before it will even let you in the game it tells you to plug it in to your remote, we tried before we bought the motion sensor for the second remote.


the only controllers (remotes) we have are the ones that came with the Wii.. dont have any extra sensors... and finaly got our 2nd remote to work on the archery game.. Hubby challanged me to a 1 on 1 shoot.. 18 shot 9 at 30 meter and 9 at 50 meters.. after 4 1 on 1 tries he gave up.. LOL :shade:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

ah hahaha get 'em kimmie!


----------

